# CBD oil for rats....



## Rleanne (Apr 3, 2020)

I have done a bit of reading and have only heard good things about cbd and animals including rats. They have some proven research that has shown it has reduced their tumours. They have a recommended dosage for small animals. Science and math were not my best subjects and how it is dosed all depends on the strength you get. So wanted to see if anyone has experience with this. Thanks !!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Honestly I have no idea what this is, but if you're unsure of it don't do it.

Are you having problems with tumors with your rats? Or any other problems? If your rats are mostly fine I don't see the point in doing something extra and unnecessary to reduce the risk of something that isn't happening frequently... but that's just my opinion.

Hopefully someone more qualified to answer this type of question will give you an answer soon


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Honestly I have no idea what this is, but if you're unsure of it don't do it.


They're talking about Cannabidiol. And I agree, if your pet isn't already suffering from any of the ailments that have science-backed proof of it working for (of which I know none), I would not recommend giving it to your pets.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

I would recommend not experimenting on your pets 
CBD is interesting read here: CBD For Pet Rats - Is It Safe And Effective - Must Read Guide - The Pet Well
but its expensive to use for probably no reason


----------



## tabeeR (Feb 4, 2021)

This is very interesting.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a bottle I purchased for my dog with cancer, he hated the taste so I have $50 worth of CBD sitting in the cabinet. Not sure what to do with it, I tried it myself and it has a terrible taste lol.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I give it to a rat for pain relief or depression due to pain or grief.I take 2 10g capsules a day anyway for pain relief for myself so for a rat I squeeze a single drop out of the 10 mg capsule and mix it on a spoon with something palatable as it is foul tasting.I have noticed visible improvements on my rats when I use it.The drops are more of a supplement,the capsules are medicinal as they are more concentrated and contain a bit of paste as well as the oil.


----------



## adkinskristi (Dec 1, 2021)

If I were you, I wouldn't rely on the idea of a few studies. This field is still in continuous development, and the results do not give you 100% confidence that CBD can treat the tumor. And about people, there is speculation that cannabis treats cancer. I still wouldn't believe it, but I think CBD oil reduces pain, inflammation and fights depression. It helps me in case of pain; I consume CBD twice a day. And recently, I initiated a pilot project, the opening of a CBD product store. The people from https://parsl.co/dispensaries/ help me with the expertise. I like it the moment I see it, and I think I will continue to invest in this small business of mine.


----------



## westbrookebutt (4 mo ago)

I have not personally tried using CBD on my rats, but I have heard from many others that it has helped reduce tumors and other health problems in their animals. There is a lot of promising research on CBD and its potential benefits for cancer patients. I recommend researching the proper dosage for your rat, as it will depend on the strength of the CBD you use. Guys from thevapecig.co.uk know some stuff about CBD products. Many websites and forums can offer more information on this topic. I hope you'll find the answers! Cheers.


----------



## vokar (3 mo ago)

511958 said:


> Honestly I have no idea what this is, but if you're unsure of it don't do it.
> 
> Are you having problems with tumors with your rats? Or any other problems? If your rats are mostly fine I don't see the point in doing something extra and unnecessary to reduce the risk of something that isn't happening frequently... but that's just my opinion.
> 
> ...


One of my girls has a mammary tumour and the meloxyn we’ve been giving her for the pain is just making her dopey. We picked up a small bottle of 500mg strength CBD oil on a whim but I haven’t been able to find much online suggesting dosage that doesn’t require me to pay for access to a medical journal. Can anyone offer suggestions? I’ve read in a couple papers that they can be given quite a high dose without any adverse effects, but none of those mention any doses near as high as 500mg, if it’s mentioned at all. Thanks in advance for any insight offered!


----------

